# 100% whole wheat bread



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

no processed or white flour, 100% gorund hard white berries.
this was made in the bread machine and for the first time we got a great edible loaf that didn't feel and look like a 4 pound brick.
14 oz hot water
2 tablespoons veg oil
2 tablespoons honey
4 cups 100% whole wheat flour-ours in home ground
4 teaspoons vital wheat gluten
2 teaspoon of instant yeast.

set the bread machine on the dough setting, ours is #6
put 14 oz hot water in the bottom, we take hot right out of the tap because by the time you get to the yeast, the water will be cooled down under 105 degrees.
next put in the veg oil and the honey
next 4 cups wheat flour
next 4 teaspoons vital wheat gluten
push the start button and let the ingredients mix a couple seconds then put in the yeast.
after the machine has ran for about 20 minutes, we stopped it and reset it for wheat bread which is #5 on our machine.
it takes 3 hrs 40 min with our machine but worth the wait to get 100% great bread, we're not bread eaters anyway so a loaf will go us a week.

I think the answer to getting great bread was the extra kneading before baking as we've tried everything over the yrs.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks for the recipe. we also grind our own flour however we use red wheat. will experiement with it and see if I get the same results as you do with the white.


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

YUM!!!

My computer must be a scratch-n-sniff model - I swear I can smell fresh warm bread. Now I really want some!


----------



## OrangeJuice (Jan 8, 2011)

try using lecithin as well. it helps produce uniform and slightly lighter loaves. It also has some mild preservative properties.
Check here for some facts or just google it... lecithin in bread

Use lecithin to keep your bread fresh longer | Culinary Tips

I use 2 cups hard white and 1 cup hard red berries in my honey wheat. I am lucky to be close to a very good bread baking store / school local to me and got a very good recipe from them, great base to modify slightly to make all kinds of yeast breads and rolls


----------

